# Fullers Esb Clone Recipie.......



## Green Iguana (12/8/04)

Here is the brew i intend to do on sat...any suggestions welcome....how do i use the flaked maize?....coook it first or just throw it in the mash.....



Fullers ESB 

Category Bitter & English Pale Ale 
Subcategory English Special Bitter 
Recipe Type All Grain 
Batch Size 20 liters 
Volume Boiled 25 liters 
Mash Efficiency 70 % 
Total Grain/Extract 5.01 kg. 
Total Hops 56.0 g. 
Calories (12 fl. oz.) 196.1 
Cost to Brew $25.87 (USD) 
Cost per Bottle (12 fl. oz.) $0.46 (USD) 

4.0 kg. English 2-row Pils 
0.4 kg. Munich Malt 
0.18 kg. Crystal Malt 120L 
0.03 kg. English Black Roast 
0.4 kg. Corn Flaked 

16 g. Target (Pellets, 10.00 %AA) boiled 60 minutes. 
20 g. Challenger (Pellets, 7.00 %AA) boiled 20 minutes. 
20 g. Goldings (Pellets, 4.1 %AA) boiled 1 minutes. 

Yeast : White Labs WLP002 English Ale 

Mash at 65 C for 90mins... 

Predicted English Special Bitter Compliance

Original Gravity 1.050 1.039 - 1.045 22 % 

Terminal Gravity 1.014 1.009 - 1.014 91 % 

Color 14.19 SRM 6.00 - 14.00 SRM 98 % 

Bitterness 32.2 IBU 20.00 - 45.00 IBU 100 % 

Alcohol (%volume) 4.6 % 3.70 - 4.80 % 100 % 

82 % overall 


Apparent Real 

Original Extract 12.30 Plato 12.30 Plato 

Attenuation 70.0 % 56.8 % 

Extract 3.69 Plato 5.32 Plato 

% Weight % Volume 
Alcohol 3.6% 4.6 %


----------



## GMK (12/8/04)

I would throw it in the mash...


----------



## JasonY (12/8/04)

Looks good GI, agree with GMK just chuck it in the mash. Would probably up the base malt a bit as Fullers ESB is 5.5% - 5.9% ABV if you want it to pack as much punch.

Could also use a english pale malt if you had it handy but if you have lots of pils malt then who cares (I have 45kg atm so all my brews will be with pils malt for a while )

Looks tasty


----------



## Ray_Mills (12/8/04)

I brewd my ESB Fullers clone 2 weeks ago and will be bottling on the week-end

Here is my recipe

ESB Fullers

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

04-C Bitter & English Pale Ale, Strong Bitter/English Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.046 Max OG: 1.065
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 65
Min Clr: 6 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.25
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.82
Anticipated SRM: 11.5
Anticipated IBU: 36.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
12.0 0.75 kg. Flaked Corn (Maize) America 1.040 1
8.0 0.50 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name  Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.20 22.4 90 min.
10.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 6.9 90 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.10 6.9 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Unit(s)Whirflock Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1099 Whitbread Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 6.25
Water Qts: 16.51 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.62 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.50 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 77 Time: 45


Total Mash Volume L: 19.80 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Ray


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/8/04)

Hi Iggy
For another point of comparison, the AHB ESB we did at the Perth brew meet was og 1.056 from
25% light munich
4% crystal
.5% black
65% ale malt
5% wheat
30IBU from target and challenger
At least another 10 IBU from 80 g Goldings at the end

I tasted that beer against Fullers ESB. Fullers was a lighter, more reddish colour so your lighter recipe looks good. Fullers had a lighter body, more crisp taste than the AHB ESB, so your corn addition looks good to get the body right. But the bitterness and hop flavour was pretty similar between the two. So even considering that being more malty, the AHB ESB would handle more IBUs, I reckon your 32IBU could be a tad low for Fullers, especially if it will be stored a while, and I might go closer to the bitterness in Rays recipe. Just another datapoint to think about. When I tasted the AHB ESB from the fermenter I thought it was badly out of balance, but a few weeks later the bitterness is tasting about right.


----------



## Green Iguana (19/8/04)

Gav from Goliath's forum posted the following about Fullers london pride...good post matey...will take this onboard..

"London Pride is only 1.040 OG but is still quite rich and malty, you'd swear it was more like 1.048. The actual brewery recipe I was given was from the CAMRA book The Real Ale Almanac by Roger Protz and goes something like this; 

OG1040,4.1%ABV 
90% Alexis & Chariot pale malt 
3% crystal 
7% flaked maize 
caramel 
24 units of colour 
Bitterness: Target 
Bitterness & Aroma: Challenger & Northdown 
Hop pellets 
30 IBU "


----------



## JasonY (20/11/04)

Just reading the November 'BEER' paper from CAMRA and there is an article by Roger Protz on Fulllers ESB. Bt of an interesting exerpt on the ingredients:



> For a beer of such awesome complexity, it is remarkable that just two malts Optic pale and crystal are used. The Hop recipe is comprised of Target at the start of the boil and Challeger and Northdown at the end. After fermentation the beer rests on a bed of goldings in the maturation tanks, and the same variety is used to dry hop the beer. This process, which involves a handful of hops being added to each cask as it leaves the brewery has been changed marginally. A smaller amount of hops are added to balance the aroma and flavour of the beer.
> 
> The beer is matured for longer in the brewery. Ironically, the maturation lasts for 21 days, which is equivalent to the time devoted to cold conditioning for most modern lagers.



Food for thought ....


----------



## Jovial_Monk (20/11/04)

The London Pride is a partigyle from Fuller's barleywine, Golden Pride (IIRC)

I have long wondered if the extra malt in a partigyle tun makes the beers (first one or two runnings anyway) maltier and tastier. I generally think that more malt in the tun makes for tastier beers and so try not to get too high an efficiency. I also wonder if there would be much of the corn left by the time the second gyle is run out.

I do like the LP a lot, my own and the commercial version when that was available from Rose Park Cellars (now a BWS shop)

Jovial Monk


----------



## Sean (20/11/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> The London Pride is a partigyle from Fuller's barleywine, Golden Pride (IIRC)
> 
> I have long wondered if the extra malt in a partigyle tun makes the beers (first one or two runnings anyway) maltier and tastier. I generally think that more malt in the tun makes for tastier beers and so try not to get too high an efficiency. I also wonder if there would be much of the corn left by the time the second gyle is run out.
> 
> ...





> The London Pride is a partigyle from Fuller's barleywine, Golden Pride (IIRC)


Seems unlikely given the difference in volumes - I doubt Golden Pride makes up more than one tenth of one percent of the volume of London Pride produced.

As far as ESB is concerned, it needs to be dry hopped like no other significant volume cask ale I know of- a huge carpet of hops in the top of the cask. (London Pride isn't dry hopped at all. Chiswick has a modest dry hopping.)


----------



## Phrak (21/12/06)

Ray_Mills said:


> I brewd my ESB Fullers clone 2 weeks ago and will be bottling on the week-end
> 
> Here is my recipe
> <snip>
> Ray


 Ray, how'd this one turn out? I'm keen to try brewing an Fullers ESB style.

Also, anyone have comments on CO2 carbonation levels and serving temps for a beer such as this?

Tim.


----------



## Stuster (21/12/06)

Phrak

A thread on this beer on Brewboard had some good info. Click here. :beer:


----------



## Voosher (21/12/06)

I found this recipe trolling the net here



I think it looks like a good guess so it's on my brew list.
I'll probably home roast the Amber and the Aromatic.
I haven't done conversions to metric yet.

12oz British 55L Crystal
8oz Flaked Maize
2oz British Amber Malt
2oz Aromatic Malt
Balance Pale Malt (Maris Otter)

1oz Target (90m)
1/2oz Challenger (15m)
1/2oz Northdown (10m)
1oz EKG 1m
1/2oz EKG Dry hop secondary

Wyeast 1968

SG 1056-1014; SRM 13; IBU 44


----------



## Phrak (22/12/06)

Cheers lads.


----------



## ohitsbrad (9/8/07)

I know I'm dragging this post up from 8 months ago, but do you think Fullers ESB uses east kent goldings or styrian goldings? Everywhere authorative source I've read, including here, doesn't specify.

I noticed a similar flavour in Emersons 1812 IPA and Fullers ESB. Can anyone suggest what it might be? I'm not familiar with styrian goldings so could it be this? Or maybe I'm tasting something else - treated water or the yeast. There's a definite English style flavour I find in both beers that I didn't achieve in my partial ESB (with maris otter, crystal, extract, target, challenger, EKG, Wyeast 1968 and tap water).


----------



## SJW (9/8/07)

EKG for sure!
Check out this web site, I found heaps of good info on Fullers ESB from the fellas that live on the stuff!
http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtop...ht=speckled+hen


----------



## SJW (9/8/07)

Sorry, I know this link is for an OSH but there is some great stuff on ESB's too.!


----------



## Pumpy (9/8/07)

I dont know who Smick is but he posts some nice ESB recipes on this site 

I am wrapped with my ESB and really pleased with the results .

Pumpy


----------

